# Connexion macbook pro TV HDMI: aucun signal



## bebeloulou (24 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite connecter mon Macbook pro acheté fin 2011 (juin) avec mac os X, version 10.6.8 à mon téléviseur samsung HD 1080p.

J'ai acheté un adaptateur mini display port vers hdmi cablesson (http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B002WSM2N6/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00)  qui prend en charge la vidéo et le son. J'ai aussi un cable hdmi qui fonctionne lorsque je le branche à d'autres appareils.

Seulement, lorsque je branche mon MBP à la TV, mon mac reconnait la TV mais la TV affiche: "aucun signal".

J'ai vérifié que la source choisie sur le téléviseur était la bonne. Essayé plusieurs ports hdmi de la TV.

J'ai vu sur les forums que le problème pourrait venir d'une incompatibilité entre les cartes graphiques et la TV. Les deux cartes graphiques sont: AMD radeon HD 6750m et intel HD graphics 3000.

 J'ai téléchargé gfxcardstatus 2.1 mais lorsque le cable hdmi est branché je ne peux pas passer sur la carte graphique AMD radeon HD 6750m. Et lorsque je débranche le cable et passe sur la AMD radeon, le MBP ne reconnait plus la TV lorsque le cable est rebranché. 

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide, en espérant que le problème n'est pas simplement une incompatibilité entre le MBP et la TV. 

A bientôt.


----------



## gregb31 (24 Mai 2012)

regarde dans Pomme /préférences system/moniteur..
perso j ai trouvé dedans comment faire sortir le son sur ma télé et aussi les reglages ICC


----------



## TheloniousMiles (24 Mai 2012)

Ton ordi n'envois pas de son via le mini-display port (bien que le mini-display port en soit capable). Je sais c'est con. (rassure-moi, quand tout est branché, tu as quand même le son sur les haut parleurs de ton macbook pro?)

Moi j'ai un Macbook pro 2006, et ma sortie vidéo est un port DVI donc la question du son ne se pose même pas et je branche un cable audio (ci-dessous) entre la sortie audio de mon ordi et l'entrée audio de ma télé en plus du cable HDMI.

Si tu veux du son dans ta télé, tu vas devoir faire pareil.


----------



## bebeloulou (24 Mai 2012)

Re-bonjour,

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses, pourtant:

Ma TV samsung n'affiche qu'un écran noir et "aucun signal" lorsque je la connecte au MBP. Je ne cherche donc pas pour l'instant à régler le son. 

Concernant les préférences moniteurs, j'ai déjà essayé de modifier la plupart des paramètres proposés mais le problème reste le même.

Il reste la solution du régalage ICC. Je suis donc allé voir dans l'utilitaire colorsync mais je ne vois pas ce que je pourrai changer pour résoudre mon problème (je ne connais pas du tout cet utilitaire).

En tout cas merci beaucoup pour votre aide.

A bientôt.


----------



## Crøss (25 Mai 2012)

J'ai eu ce problème pour mon iMac.

Le problème vient soit du câble HDMI soit de l'adaptateur. Chez moi c'était les deux :rateau:

Précision avec un câble hdmi transportant le son, tu n'aurais pas besoin d'un autre câble


----------



## kolargol31 (25 Mai 2012)

TheloniousMiles a dit:


> ...



Là on parle d'un pb d'images dans un premier temps!

(après on verra si il a un soucis de son: ce qui m'etonnerait)


>>>> Sinon essaye de rebooter ton MBP avec le cable connecté aux 2 puis aussi en manipulant gfxcardstatut avant et apres la reconnection du cable HDMI 


bonne chance


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Juillet 2012)

ça fait 2 mois :mouais:
je pense qu'il a trouvé depuis 
(cf plus de reponses)


----------



## Lefenmac (9 Juillet 2012)

3 posts, 3 pubs pour le même site........


----------



## Crlln (2 Mai 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai le même problème. Un max book pro de 2012 sur une télé Grandin de base qualité. Chez le vendeur aucun soucis. Sons plus images mais ches moi plus rien. " aucun signal" pourtant mon Mac détecte la télé. Et adapte l'écran.... le hdmi fonctionne


----------

